# Homelite Self Priming Pump...



## bigfoot2184 (Mar 2, 2007)

I got this old homelite self priming pump but I can't find any info on it. The model number is: 35S2-1R and the serial number is: 1400106

Side says 166 GPM. The tag says mix 1/2 pint of SAE30 oil with 1 Gallon of gas before filling it.

I'v googled and found nothing... anyone have any info on it. It does not run right now but I was told last time they used it several years ago it ran great. Its been in a dusty shed for several years used as a landing gear for a boat trailer. 

goto the following link for pictures of it... they kinda turned out krappy, if you want better ones I can retake them.

http://www.i-star.com/users/chargeit2/homelite/homelite.htm

thanks for any info on it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That pump looks to be in pretty good shape, but it's got to be very old maybe late 50's early 60's vintage I am guessing. I doubt you will find much information on it anymore. If you want to use it, you will want to check and make sure there is spark, the plug is good, you have compression. You can use a good quality 2-cycle engine oil and mix it as directed on the pump which should work out to a 16:1 ratio. It may also need the carburetor cleaned out if it sat up for a long time with any fuel in it, heck the carburetor may need to cleaned just from sitting!


----------



## bigfoot2184 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks. I did check for spark by pulling the plug out and grounding it to the exhaust pipe and pulling it over (by the way sucks cause there is no recoil on it) and i got good spark. I got compression, blows my thumb off the hole. I did find a valve on the bottom of the motor to drain out avy gas/oil that blows by the pistion??? i don't know. I did pour a little gas into the spark plug hole and try to start it and Nothing! I tried starting fluid on th clyinder via the spark plug hole and nothing. I always do this with any old motor... so i tried the carb, nothing. I even poured a little 2 cycle gas i had sitting around just to try to get it to sputter into the gas tank... nothing. And yet I have good spark, and good compression.

any ideas?

I will be more than likely selling this... but i'd like to get it running first.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

possibly a leaking crankcase seal or air leak into the crankcase.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

just because it blows your thumb off the spark plug hole does not mean it has good compression, look down into the cylinder also, see if there are any scoring marks or scratches, possibly a plugged exhaust as well? Mud wasps LOVE exhausts


----------

